# Endura MT500 II als Winter-Regenhose?



## *Miss Geschick* (11. November 2017)

Hallo,

fährt eine von Euch die Endura MT500 in lang bei Regen im Winter/Herbst?
Ich suche für die kalte Jahreszeit eine lange Hose welche auch wasserdicht ist. Und bin da auf die MT500 gestossen da keine Hose zum Überziehen will.

Fährt die jemand von Euch und kann mir sagen wie die sich so direkt trägt und wie die Grösse bei der Hose ausfällt? Ich bin 165, Schrittlänge ist glaub 77 oder 78.

Danke


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. November 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endura-mt500-wasserdichte-hose.785428/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahsotetet (20. November 2017)

Ich bin 165, Schrittlänge ist glaub 77 oder 78.


----------

